
Motio - jQuery Plugin For Simple But Powerful Sprite Based Animations & Panning - Hirvesh
http://darsa.in/motio/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/motio-jquery-plugin-for-
simp...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/motio-jquery-plugin-for-simple-
but.html)

[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

Motio is a jQuery plugin which allows you to create powerful spirit-based
animations quite easily. Using the familiar jQuery syntax, you can animate
pictures and create animations very quickly.

The demos from the Motio website show different examples of spirit animation
which can be done using Motio. There are background animations, character
animation and more. There is also a slightly more advanced example where the
author tries to implement a game using Motio.

Motio provides various methods to animate your spirits, such as, play, pause,
toggle, set, toStart, toEnd and more.

